# Why do Squats cause injury to Knees?



## 1237matt (Apr 15, 2009)

I understand that Squatting is one of the most important excersises when lifting and building strength. But I swear since I have started ive had more problems with my knees than i would have had than if i never started squatting.

Ive heard many people complain about knee problems when squatting. Is it down to poor technique or is it the fact that you are placing an unnatrual load upon knee joints?


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

your form is off


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Poor technique, usually not helped by inadequate mobility. Most people who squat, squat badly.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

poor form and too much ego


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

what's your depth and stance like, where are your toes pointed, does the weight only go through your heels, etc

lots of possible problems, post a video up if you can


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

A lot of people seem to go through heels etc. I find my only problem with squatting and my form is good imo is when I go ultra heavy on the last struggling reps I start to topple over so need a spotter :lol:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

My suggestion would be -

*Re assess your technique*


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I have to warm up loads on leg press before I do Squatting.

My form is good but I have pre existing knee problems from martial arts.

If you warm up your knee tendons a bit first you may get better results


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i will do them close to the end of my workout when legs are mashed... good form and all the way down with a medium weight as i have knee problems too


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

Video you form. From the side and post it up.

Squatting doesnt injure your knees, squatting badly can.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I have to do a few sets of leg extentions and raises then partial leg stretching, otherwise my quads are totally and utterly done for after the first set.


----------



## WoopWoopp (Apr 15, 2010)

1237matt said:


> ve heard many people complain about knee problems when squatting. Is it down to poor technique or is it the fact that you are placing an unnatrual load upon knee joints?


1.I find foot positioning is everything, place a small 5lb plate under each heal so the back of the foot is off the ground and keep them just passed shoulder width (Thats best for me)

2.Don't go too heavy, too soon - I found going lighter with more volume works to get your form right and your knee joint ready.

3.Also Supplement with fish oil (Omega 3 or Cod Liver Oil) and a Glucosamine, Chondriotin and MSM stack. Worked well when I was suffering with post-water in the knee . . .http://www.painclinic.org/jointpain-glucosamine.htm

*
*


----------



## jakethasnake (Jun 26, 2012)

squat properly and ye shall be pain free. remember to break at the hips and perform a sitting back motion,this will reduce knee movment


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Squats are pretty safe done properly - I squatted 3-400kg+ week in week out for years and my knees were fine. I then slipped during a single leg squat and messed my knee up completely!

The knee joint is very tough, and very stable when both feet and firmly on the floor and with a unidirectional load (weight pressing down). They are almost bulletproof like this. Add in rotaional force or force in an unatural movement (a bad squat) and they can be broken quite easily.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

I believe my squatting form to be almost bang on thanks to tips from an ex bodybuilder over the years.

Didn't stop me from getting patellar tendonitis though.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I believe my squatting form to be almost bang on thanks to tips from an ex bodybuilder over the years.
> 
> Didn't stop me from getting patellar tendonitis though.


Either your form is not bang on or it is not the squats that did it. People like to blame squats for many things, however it is the person performing a poor squat or something outside of squatting which makes itself known under load that people associate with squats.

I have squatted heavy for years and have no knee issues at all, add in some sprinting or other high impact work and I had problems which flared up when I squatted. More oft than not a patella strap solves the problem of the pain - that and of course admitting you were not squatting well in the first place.


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> I have to warm up loads on leg press before I do Squatting.
> 
> My form is good but I have pre existing knee problems from martial arts.
> 
> If you warm up your knee tendons a bit first you may get better results


I've got pre existing knee problems and I was told never to do squats - makes weight training quite difficult as the squat is supposedly 'the exercise'. Also means I can't try some of these in vogue routines like stonglifts 5x5 etc. Only just started using the leg-press.

Do you ever get pain from doing squats?


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Either your form is not bang on or it is not the squats that did it. People like to blame squats for many things, however it is the person performing a poor squat or something outside of squatting which makes itself known under load that people associate with squats.
> 
> I have squatted heavy for years and have no knee issues at all, add in some sprinting or other high impact work and I had problems which flared up when I squatted. More oft than not a patella strap solves the problem of the pain - that and of course admitting you were not squatting well in the first place.


Probably the latter Matt, although for half my squatting life I didn't believe going past parallel would be of benefit.

After switching to ass to grass I knew I was wrong.

I also aren't going to say that during my heaviest set/sets that there isn't a small amount of lost form.

One thing I won't allow in my squat is to allow my shins to go past my toes.

Actually due to a back injury I've been doing empty bar squats, just to keep everything ticking over and form tight.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> One thing I won't allow in my squat is to allow my shins to go past my toes.


This is a myth, it depends on the type of squat being performed. Knee travel isn't the problem, it is the back and hips that throw the pressure forward, it is entirely possible to have the weight on the thighs and not on the knees with the knees pushed forward - in fact unless you are short it is near impossible to perform a proper front squat or high bar squat designed to hit the quads without doing this.

Most people on here preach about power squats as if it is the only form of squatting, which it certainly isn't. Ronnie Coleman, Tom Plat and countless other bodybuilders utilize the high bar squat to maximise quad development and strength - they also assist in the initial drive of the deadlift from the floor.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I believe my squatting form to be almost bang on thanks to tips from an ex bodybuilder over the years.
> 
> Didn't stop me from getting patellar tendonitis though.


Lesson 1 - never trust a bodybuilder when it comes to squats :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

martin brown said:


> Lesson 1 - never trust a bodybuilder when it comes to squats :tongue:


Never seen anybody go so low, with so much weight with so much control.

It's actually a pleasure to watch.

Matt to many contradictions in squat form if you ask me.

I squat the way I squat which allows me to go heavy with a high control of the weight.

If I'm to criticise anything in my squat, its the top part of the movement when I drive up.

The bar has a tendency to bounce an I'm losing a small amount of control on the bar.

Any suggestions to remedy this Matt?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Never seen anybody go so low, with so much weight with so much control.
> 
> It's actually a pleasure to watch.
> 
> ...


Post a vid of it up


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

When I'm back squatting I will.


----------



## pinkpen (Sep 14, 2012)

this is mainly due to your improper squatting technique. you have to understand first the safety of your knee joints. like for example during the descent phase of any type of squat, do not allow the knees to extend beyond your feet. The further your knees travel over your feet, the greater the shearing forces on the patellar tendon and ligament.


----------



## loganchristophe (Sep 12, 2012)

Had problems with my knees until I started getting my form right and also do intensive warm up, until you feel a slight pump and or sweat.

Get on them after that and I guarantee you that your knees will be thankful for that .


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

not pushing your knees out and not squatting low enough


----------

